# Considering some kind of MPV conversion



## kdev

Hi all. Im new to this site and am considering some kind of mpv conversion. I need something for about 8 nights a month. Just something to sleep in really. I have thought about a propex type heater but wasnt sure about how to go about insulating the car?
My thoughts were maybe a renault espace, citroen synergie, peugeot 806 etc. I dont need too many facilities and a transit size camper will be too big for my needs at this stage.
Any thoughts?? Many thanks


----------



## Deleted member 775

quite a few convert the kangoo  ,so the espace should be ok  quite a few like the toyota previa  lucida mpv only thing with these is most seem to be imports and some insurance companies tend to scorn on them . but i think for one or two people they make a nice enough overnighter ,i have seen a renault espace with a elevating roof similer to a bongo  they would be easy enough to fit as the espace has a composite body on a galvanised steel body


----------



## Ste

Ex Police Ford Tourneo Connect. Have moveable rear seats & windows, plus van area at rear that you could install cooker/fridge etc.. As long as you get lwb model theres plenty of room for two people to sleep. EG Ebay Item number: 320689007024 
I've had 2 Connect vans & highly recommend them. Fast but economical 1.8 tdci engine. Plus lots of kit coming to market to upgrade them.


----------



## kangooroo

I've adapted a very basic Kangoo van. 

I've insulated the rear suing bubble-foil on the walls and Rockwool in cavities, fitted a small fiamma roof vent and added a few lockers to create a sink with manual pump tap fed via a 25l jerrican, porta-potti, 2m x 650mm bed, seating for two, small table, mains hook-up via the window(!) and the sink is a washing-up bowl cut into a recess which lifts out for emptying into the nearest grid.  

My only power source is a Ring 40aH jump-starter and I have no heating source (I did consider this but I didn't want any gas installation and don't have the option of diesel with a petrol engine).  II use it year round, mostly for wilding and stealth camping but have also taken into a few campsites without any problems (although C&CC and CC insist on it having rear windows fitted - which have been for 2011).

I've deliberately kept my adaptation very simple and basic so that my van can be insured as a van (with business use insurance) rather than motorhome, and all the units can be removed so the van reverts to being a panel van.  A similar adaptation could also be made to a Kangoo, Berlingo or Doblo car - these are 'boxy' in shape and lend themselves well to such adaptations and have good headroom for a car.


----------



## Marcs

im in the process of doing similar with a Mitsubishi Delica 







I need a 4x4 in the winter months due to my location and all of its seats fold flat to make a bed so it kills 2 birds with 1 stone for me 

Just as a side note insuring a van as a camper is cheaper than as a work van, obviously if you can insure it through business insurance (i.e. not out of your pocket) then that would be cheaper still but be cautious of the insurance legalitys if its clearly being used as a camper and not a van.


----------



## activecampers

kangooroo said:


> I've adapted a very basic Kangoo van.
> 
> I've insulated the rear suing bubble-foil on the walls and Rockwool in cavities, fitted a small fiamma roof vent and added a few lockers to create a sink with manual pump tap fed via a 25l jerrican, porta-potti, 2m x 650mm bed, seating for two, small table, mains hook-up via the window(!) and the sink is a washing-up bowl cut into a recess which lifts out for emptying into the nearest grid.
> 
> My only power source is a Ring 40aH jump-starter and I have no heating source (I did consider this but I didn't want any gas installation and don't have the option of diesel with a petrol engine).  II use it year round, mostly for wilding and stealth camping but have also taken into a few campsites without any problems (although C&CC and CC insist on it having rear windows fitted - which have been for 2011).
> 
> I've deliberately kept my adaptation very simple and basic so that my van can be insured as a van (with business use insurance) rather than motorhome, and all the units can be removed so the van reverts to being a panel van.  A similar adaptation could also be made to a Kangoo, Berlingo or Doblo car - these are 'boxy' in shape and lend themselves well to such adaptations and have good headroom for a car.


 
Silly question, why insure as a van and not a motorhome?  My van is insured as a motorhome with full business use and its dirt cheap (well considering my age/value/unlimited miles/unlimited time abroad/international brakedown etc).  Though it is a formal not diy conversion.  Don't rule out a full conversion on insurance grounds


----------



## kenjones

activecampers said:


> Silly question, why insure as a van and not a motorhome?  My van is insured as a motorhome with full business use and its dirt cheap (well considering my age/value/unlimited miles/unlimited time abroad/international brakedown etc).  Though it is a formal not diy conversion.  Don't rule out a full conversion on insurance grounds


 
My autosleeper is cheaper to insure than i paid on a Renault Scenic about six years ago. Campers can be insured for reasonable money.


----------



## Deleted member 775

motor home insurance can be cheap ,mine is 200 quid full comp .  what i cannot understand is why these imports cost so much ,i have had a quote of over 500 quid for a toyota emina  the car itself is not much dearer  i have had one for a bmw 525 td  250 quid f/comp  looks as if its gona be the beemer  , i need a car quick  2 grand kids and there mother and a wife to ferry about  plus a ruddy jack russel:help::have fun::beer: and no seatbelts in the back of the van only two in the front


----------



## vwalan

hi, i use a bongo as a camper in the summer . its really an 8 seater mpv .as no elevating roof ,its a tin top. did have a full length roofrack and landrover style roof tent. but took it off last year. works great . ideal for weekends and looks abit smarter than turning up on a date in the artic unit.though have had a few not mind. hee hee. but a bongo is ideal. dark windows fitted with drop down blinds . park anywhere .just blends in with the other cars .


----------

